# What do you do when your dog



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

suddenly starts acting like he/she has never heard the word sit before? 



Background: She's 11 months and has been a rockstar. We are in a Rally II class because I wanted to keep her active even though we are by no means ready to attempt Advance. 



Last week we took a shot at doing the course off leash- she did exceptionally awesome. As it was still training I chose to not use treats even off leash. And she didn't mind. She did well- it was me who messed up on a sign or two. 



Fast forward to today at our Run thru: It looked as if she had never heard the word sit about half-way through the course (we were running it Intermediate). Environment just was insanely chaotic for some reason. She was even acting like she had some anxiety? She's never shown that before. She was interested in the "judge,' who was also our class instructor (new thing). And she was so interested in looking for the other dogs while in the ring (she's never cared before- or even in class when they were in the area next to her!?!). 



We are registered for her last two legs of Novice in two weeks. And I was going to attempt Intermediate at a local trial in three weeks if she completes these two legs. 75% of me thinks today was an off day. And there's really no end of the world if she doesn't do well. But I know we can do it since we earned a score in the 90's our first trial. Any suggestions? Anyone ever experience this?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sometimes they have bad days. 

Sometimes it's a response to stress/pressure. 

When this happens to my dogs and I can't get them back by releasing them, giving them destressing rubs around the head and shoulders, and positive/play energy... I'll pull back on my expectations and reduce pressure. 

In other words - don't dwell on it if this is a one day training issue and she's back to her usual self next time. 

She should be fine.


----------

